# Is this a good dog dryer to buy?



## HyperFerret (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm about to buy a dryer from Dogshammy and I was wondering if anyone had any experience with the dryer I'm looking at. Good or bad, love it or hate it? Any recommendations?

Here's a screenshot of the dryer I'm considering.


Here's the options I'm able to choose from.


Incase you wanted to read the whole description here's the site I'm getting it from. It's the 6th one down.
http://www.dogshammy.com/order-dog-dryers.html

I figured I'd opt for the longer cord for just in case I would need the length later in life or something. Just figured, eh, why not. I can't seem to find any dimensions of the unit so I'm unsure how big/bulky it's going to be. ...Or how heavy it'll be. Other than that, I think I like everything else about it. What do you think?


----------



## samshine (Mar 11, 2011)

This dryer has more power and costs less. https://www.petedge.com/zpetedgemai...31D9408FB3&show=12&view=grid&wec-locale=en_US


----------

